# Why no CM10?



## theshamrockking

This is just a simple post/question about CM10. Where is it? I just got a Droid Eris from a friend for a $5 and had my fun with rooting and looking for roms. And found that JB and CM10 were available so I thought no way. Especially since its specs are half that of my DX, EVO 4G and others. But yet I decided to test it out and DAM am I surprised that such a old and baby sized device could handle it and that anyone would even still be DEVing on such a old and weak device. So why don't us DX guys have any blessing edge roms? I have read about locked boot loaders. But don't those get cracked eventually or the manufacturer release the info after so long. This device is already like over 2 years old. I know I had the HD2 and OMG that device was as neat as this one with about the most roms and fastest ports of the newest versions of android iv ever seen. If these ppl can do it why can't we?

Well that's my rant/questions. Just surprised that we seem to be so locked down when this device should from my knowledge have been a very popular device. Just like the EVO 4G. (Which in my opinion is not as great as the DX) 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## BHuber09

DX is never going to get unlocked.

And that's why there's no cm10 for it. Their were a couple Devs who tried (x13th) but to no avail. Just to much changes that led to constant FC

Tapp'd from one of my Nexus Devices


----------



## masterchung7

^this
Keep in mind although the boot loader is locked, the main problem is with the 2048 rsa encryption otherwise devs would have had this unlocked a while ago. Theoretically the dx/d2 can have cm10, but would require rewriting init scripts.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## BHuber09

davidjr621 said:


> Glad to see this is set up and ready to roll! Hope it grows a lot :grin3:


^ no idea who il quoting there....

But i seem to recall the D2 got a very buggy (but booting) cm10 port.. Granted the X is pretty dead, but if the X still had some of those big name devs again just maybe..
In honestly just surprised by how much ICS love it got.

Tapp'd from one of my Nexus Devices


----------



## Dubbsy

As a d2 owner I will tell you first hand the DX people are more active than the d2 people. And the users in general are less whiney. Which is why I switched to the DX forum primarily.

The milestone 2 people are a different story. They have a working cm10 but it's not compatible with our devices.

Sent from my LiquiKanged r2d2


----------



## theshamrockking

masterchung7 said:


> ^this
> Keep in mind although the boot loader is locked, the main problem is with the 2048 rsa encryption otherwise devs would have had this unlocked a while ago. Theoretically the dx/d2 can have cm10, but would require rewriting init scripts.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Just because I'm curious. What are the encryptions? Like can a program run on a computer day and night until it cracks the encryption? If so is this something I can try and let my back up computer just sit and attempt to crack? If so I will totally do it.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## x13thangelx

theshamrockking said:


> Just because I'm curious. What are the encryptions? Like can a program run on a computer day and night until it cracks the encryption? If so is this something I can try and let my back up computer just sit and attempt to crack? If so I will totally do it.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Forget the exact amount of time but it would take something like 1000 computers running 24/7 for 100 years to crack it. It's been done a few times via hash collisions in way shorter times but it is impractical for us to bother really.

The main problem (besides the bootloader, which isn't that much of an issue..... 2nd-init would work for our purposes and we /should/ be able to port 2nd-boot if we really needed it) is that no one really knows what they're doing with it anymore. We don't have the people with the knowledge to completely re-write the init scripts which was the thing that stopped us when me and BMc were attempting it.


----------



## theshamrockking

x13thangelx said:


> Forget the exact amount of time but it would take something like 1000 computers running 24/7 for 100 years to crack it. It's been done a few times via hash collisions in way shorter times but it is impractical for us to bother really.
> 
> The main problem (besides the bootloader, which isn't that much of an issue..... 2nd-init would work for our purposes and we /should/ be able to port 2nd-boot if we really needed it) is that no one really knows what they're doing with it anymore. We don't have the people with the knowledge to completely re-write the init scripts which was the thing that stopped us when me and BMc were attempting it.


Ah-ha OK so then unlocking boot loader doesn't matter so much. Well let's say I wanted to either learn how to re write these init scripts. So u think I could learn it by reading online? Maybe asking other devs in other forum locations? I have a dev friend I could try asking. Or is it something I would probably have no way of easily being able to learn? I have never written code or dev'd a device I'm more of a hardware guy than software. But I did want to learn once. So I'd be willing to give it a chance. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## theshamrockking

How about what are the init scripts? Where can I find them and what needs to be done to them? Lol give me a quick break down of what I would need to try and do to get new roms. Where I would start if I say already knew how to re write init scripts?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## masterchung7

theshamrockking said:


> How about what are the init scripts? Where can I find them and what needs to be done to them? Lol give me a quick break down of what I would need to try and do to get new roms. Where I would start if I say already knew how to re write init scripts?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Their in /system/etc/hijack-boot.zip
As far as editing goes, idk, I'm sure Bikerdude880 would have figured it out if it was that simple.


----------



## Dubbsy

There is more than enough info online. You can learn anything you want to if you put your mind to it. Google searching is a place to start. There are plenty of people who learned everything they know by putting in the time to search and learn.

Those who put in the time will be respected by the people who already know and are more likely to get help than the person who just sits back and says "teach me"


----------



## theshamrockking

Dubbsy said:


> There is more than enough info online. You can learn anything you want to if you put your mind to it. Google searching is a place to start. There are plenty of people who learned everything they know by putting in the time to search and learn.
> 
> Those who put in the time will be respected by the people who already know and are more likely to get help than the person who just sits back and says "teach me"


I was more really asking were to start. Im not sure what to search to start learning. That's why I asked a simpler what is the fist thing I'd need to know and so fourth. But yea for sure I plan on trying to learn it as long as its something I can grasp that is. Lol

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## theshamrockking

OUCH!......well I did some general searching and reading only to find out that my "netbook" just doesn't have the computing power to build roms.







Never would I have thought that u would have to have 64bit and over 50gb of available hdd space. Well if I ever happen to get a better comp i guess I'll look back into this then. Unless there is something else I can do to help?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Dubbsy

Yeah to compile from source you need a monster connection and as much system resources as possible. It's kind of crazy when you think the end product is only 150-200mb in size. lol


----------



## Spz0

Biggest task is just that initial repo sync - takes quite a while.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## x13thangelx

theshamrockking said:


> I was more really asking were to start. Im not sure what to search to start learning. That's why I asked a simpler what is the fist thing I'd need to know and so fourth. But yea for sure I plan on trying to learn it as long as its something I can grasp that is. Lol
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


No idea..... With cm10 we couldn't even get logcat output so it's completely shooting in the dark and hoping you find the right init changes to get something.


----------



## theshamrockking

x13thangelx said:


> meh, pretty much all modern cpu's can run 64bit code so that's not an issue. As for the 50gb estimate, your fine with half that if your only building 1 device. I did pretty much all of my builds on a core 2 duo @ 2.4ghz with a 5400rpm hard drive (builds took ~80min with ccache enabled) so it is possible to build with specs that aren't particularly good, it's just slow.
> 
> No idea..... With cm10 we couldn't even get logcat output so it's completely shooting in the dark and hoping you find the right init changes to get something.


Oh snap, I see. Well dang yea unless I was to get lucky and find the right ones I'm not of any use. And as for the comp I have a netbook lol so Intel atom processor. And not 64 bit at all. Lol sad I know but I like that its tiny I'm looking into getting a m11x its netbook sized and full notebook computing.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## the_grim_11

I contacted motorola regarding this issue and they said that the bootloader is the basic operating system(well no duh) and that it is not supported in their unlock program. I tried to bargin saying its basically a dead phone as far as retail and they wont make any more money off it. So why not release it? They came back with the response that it is noted and will be passed onto the research department. But is there anyway of taking a D2 cm10 rom and throwing it through the android kitchen and putting in the right stuff and producing a cm10 rom for the droid x?


----------



## Dubbsy

the_grim_11 said:


> I contacted motorola regarding this issue and they said that the bootloader is the basic operating system(well no duh) and that it is not supported in their unlock program. I tried to bargin saying its basically a dead phone as far as retail and they wont make any more money off it. So why not release it? They came back with the response that it is noted and will be passed onto the research department. But is there anyway of taking a D2 cm10 rom and throwing it through the android kitchen and putting in the right stuff and producing a cm10 rom for the droid x?


There is no d2 cm10. It's milestone 2. And the hardware is totally different. If you think we haven't tried to port cm10, or any jellybean, you are totally crazy...

We may get it eventually but who knows...

Sent from my liquikanged droid x


----------



## chiruscan

I think so far the Defy is the closest phone to the X to get CM10


----------



## Dubbsy

chiruscan said:


> I think so far the Defy is the closest phone to the X to get CM10


And it's still not a cut and paste job

(Before someone says "OK then use the defy"... We have tried)

Sent from my liquikanged droid x


----------



## chiruscan

the_grim_11 said:


> They came back with the response that it is noted and will be passed onto the research department.


Hah you know what that means


----------



## Dubbsy

chiruscan said:


> Hah you know what that means


translation:
"Not a f*cking chance in hell"


----------



## MongolPup

Dubbsy said:


> translation:
> "Not a f*cking chance in hell"


Translation translation:

We want you to buy a new phone from us.


----------



## Dubbsy

If they cared about the trees they'd be telling people to buy a new one and to reinvent their old one into a media player ;-)


----------



## hutchjim

I think that we should have a fully functional ics rom instead. Dont get me wrong i love the ics roms but i aleays end up going back because of my needs for camera and battery..... Just a opinion .Its a free country so far lol


----------



## chiruscan

hutchjim said:


> I think that we should have a fully functional ics rom instead. Dont get me wrong i love the ics roms but i aleays end up going back because of my needs for camera and battery..... Just a opinion .Its a free country so far lol


Having problems with battery life?


----------



## hutchjim

Yup I am lol

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## chiruscan

ICS is a battery hog compared to GB, but theres still things you can do to conserve battery if you want to.

Have you changed your governor and undervolted your Vsels? Do you turn off data and sync when youre not suing them? Have your screen set to turn off after 30 seconds? Do all those things and your battery life will increase.


----------



## Oggie7797

I can understand the whole "we cant have cm10 cuz of locked bootloader"......but..and correct me if im wrong...but the droid x2 has a working yet buggy cm10 with its bootloader still locked. So frankly idrk why the amazing devs workin on the droid x cant find a way? Even if its just a half working cm10 like the htc dream has...just to be able to say "ha! We did it!" Im no dev so i could be a complete moron here but it just sounds kind of contradictory to say we cant have it on dx because of locked bootloader when like i said the droid x2 has it.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## LLStarks

Speaking of CM10...

I had the fun task of repurposing a Droid X at work this week and I found that the phone ran CM9 just fine. So why no CM10?


----------



## themib

No one could ever get cm10 to even boot

Sent from my XT862 using Tapatalk


----------

